# NE Kingdom trails question



## Bumpsis (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm thinking about organizing a mt bike trip for a small group of friends and I'm thinking Kingdom trails. I've never been there so I'm looking for some extra info that I can't quite find on the web.

Some people in the group are really not up to braving single track, jumping over roots and rocks and all that kind of fun, yet, they enjoy being on a mt bike while riding more relaxed trails in the woods, meadows, etc. Inclines are not a problem, just the more technical mt bike riding.

I assume that we will find that kind of terrain there, but I just want to be sure I'm not dragging my friends into terrain they will not really enjoy.

Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 15, 2013)

You'll be fine! There are plenty of smooth, buff trails at KT, in fact pretty much all the trails are buff! Have the good folks at the trails office map you a route, they'll send you in the right direction for sure.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 15, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> You'll be fine! There are plenty of smooth, buff trails at KT, in fact pretty much all the trails are buff! Have the good folks at the trails office map you a route, they'll send you in the right direction for sure.


+1


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 15, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> You'll be fine! There are plenty of smooth, buff trails at KT, in fact pretty much all the trails are buff! Have the good folks at the trails office map you a route, they'll send you in the right direction for sure.



+2

Kt is a blast. Your friends will dig it. Make sure you set a realistic goal for how long you and your group can pedal.  On my first time there, the guys at the shop set me on a "1.5 hour loop" that was juuuuust under 20 miles. In reality, it was closer to 3 hours.  There is a ton of stuff there for everyone. I'm no expert but I'd be happy to share some of my favorites with you.  Shoot me a PM.


----------

